# temporary cieling fan mount?



## Philphine (May 20, 2009)

i've been wanting to get an outdoor ceiling fan for my deck and i think i'm finaly close to buying one. over the time i've been thinking about it i've thought maybe a permanent mount isn't the way to go. it would be good to take it down for bad/winter weather or just safety. 

does such a thing exist? since i don't really have the fan yet i can't eyeball it for ideas though i've got a couple fuzzy ones brewing. just wondering what might be out there of if anyone has ideas on it. thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (May 23, 2009)

Hello Philphine:
Yes, you could put in a receptacle with a firm hook to hold the fan, wire the fan with a lamp cord (has a plug on the end of it), then you could simply unplug the fan, un hook it and take it in.
Glenn


----------

